# Need someone to make a screen in Portland, OR



## rufioeltigre (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been using a membership at a local craft center in Corvallis, but have since moved, and they are closed for maintenance. I no longer have access to make a screen, and was hoping someone else could offer me their services.


----------

